# How many points to claim based on ACS report



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

My Degree is BE (Mechanical), IELTS is 7 (across all 4 units)

ACS letter says this:

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 

Your MCSE from Microsoft completed June 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF 
Diploma with a major in computing 

The following employment *after January 2009 *is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 01/04 - 08/09 (5yrs 7mths) 
Position: System Engineer 
Employer: A
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 09/09 - 05/12 (2yrs 8mths) 
Position: Windows System Engineer 
Employer: B
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 7mths) 
Position: Senior System Engineer 
Employer: C
Country: INDIA 


So I can claim experience after Jan 2009 only, right?

And what degree/diploma I can put there? AQF for 5 points or BE for 10?



Age 33 - 39 ----------------------------25
English Language Ability
Proficient English - IELTS 7 ----------10
Level of educational 
qualification attained
At least a Bachelor Degree -----------15

Years of experience ---------------------5
in a Nominated 
Occupation - 
overseas within the 
last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 8 Years
TOTAL --------------------------------------55

Is that right?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi trinkasharma, 

your bachelor degree is not mentioned in the letter because your ACS assessor considered it to not have enough ICT content. You can claim *10 points* for a _Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia, or qualification or award of recognised standard_ and ACS has assessed your MCSE as an AQF Diploma . If you want to claim points for your bachelor degree you need to get a statement on its AQF equivalence as well. ACS couldn't do that because they are only knowledgeable in ICT. But you can apply for Points Test Advice to VETASSESS and then - if your bachelor is considered equivalent to an Australian bachelor - claim the full 15 points for the bachelor degree. 

According to this letter from DIAC posted by another forum member DIAC will follow the opinion of ACS. Don't claim points for work experience that was before February 2009. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

OK. So this is what I understand.
I get 

Age 33 - 39 ---------------------------25
IELTS 7 -------------------------------10
Level of educational 
qualification attained
Diploma--------------------------------10

Years of experience 3
in a Nominated 
Occupation - 
overseas within the 
last 10 years.
Equal to 4.5-------------------------------5
TOTAL --------------------------------------50

Right?

As per this list, Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476) , only 6 universities are recognized from India.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Can I apply for any Visa (190,489) with the above numbers?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

u get 50 points as per your Diploma gives 10 points

u may apply through 489...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@jayptl and espresso .

Thanks for the advice.

BTW may I ask if you have Australian degrees? Or your degrees are already evaluated in some mutually agreed qualification list ?


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi all.

Currently, DIAC has its own rules according the work experience.
They will count all the experience recognised as a relevant by ACS, providing that it is AFTER bachelor.

What date ACS prints, still doesn't affect DIAC.

What will happens after July, lets wait and see.

However, what Monika says is correct, your non ICT bachelor has to be assessed separately, from VETASSESS. 

So, if you are brave enough, and fill EOI before july (Don't know if this is still possible, tough) You MUST be processed according to the current rules.
Also check this external forum for a similar case

This is my point of view.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Currently, DIAC has its own rules according the work experience.
> *They will count all the experience recognised as a relevant by ACS, providing that it is AFTER bachelor.*
> ...


BTW are you an IT graduate or related?


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello Trinkashama, 

You've MCSE Certification. Could you please tell, how many certification you've took under the MCSE? Or just completed one?

A) Can you tell which one you've done or certified specifically to get the MCSE award?
B) How long does that took you to earn that certification?

Would really appreciate to get your updates. Apologize to asking irrelevant question but that answer will help me in future.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> BTW are you an IT graduate or related?


My education is non IT, yes, I have point test advice from vetassess.
Please, check again the link I've posted above.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@ Worksawesome 

MICROSOFT CERTIFICATION EXAMS COMPLETED SUCCESSFULLY:
Exam ID	Description Date Completed	

243	TS: Administering and Deploying System Center 2012 Configuration Manager October 16, 2012	

669	TS: Windows Server 2008 R2, Desktop Virtualization December 30, 2011	

681	TS: Windows 7 and Office 2010, Deploying December 27, 2011	

643	TS: Windows Server 2008 Applications Infrastructure, Configuring December 24, 2011	

652	TS: Windows Server Virtualization, Configuration June 24, 2011	

432	Microsoft SQL Server® 2008, Implementation and Maintenance June 11, 2011	

401	Microsoft® System Center Configuration Manager 2007, Configuring January 29, 2011	

686	PRO: Windows 7, Enterprise Desktop Administrator January 06, 2011	

400	TS: Microsoft System Center Operations Manager 2007, Configuring December 03, 2010	

646	Pro: Windows Server 2008, Server Administrator August 03, 2010	

642	Windows Server 2008 Network Infrastructure, Configuring August 26, 2009	

640	Windows Server 2008 Active Directory, Configuring August 26, 2009	

300	Analyzing Requirements and Defining Microsoft .NET Solution Architectures September 30, 2003	

217	Implementing and Administering a Microsoft® Windows® 2000 Directory Services Infrastructure September 06, 2001	

216	Implementing and Administering a Microsoft® Windows® 2000 Network Infrastructure September 06, 2001	

210	Installing, Configuring, and Administering Microsoft® Windows® 2000 Professional September 06, 2001	

215	Installing, Configuring, and Administering Microsoft® Windows® 2000 Server September 06, 2001	

221	Designing a Microsoft® Windows® 2000 Network Infrastructure May 05, 2001	

100	Analyzing Requirements and Defining Solution Architectures February 23, 2001	

029	Designing and Implementing Databases with Microsoft® SQL Server 7.0 February 10, 2001	

028	Administering Microsoft® SQL Server 7.0 December 12, 2000	

079	Implementing & Supporting the Microsoft® Internet Explorer Admin Kit for Microsoft® IE 4.0 October 06, 2000	

073	Implementing and Supporting NT™ 4.0 Workstation September 23, 2000	

087	Implementing and Supporting Microsoft® Internet Information Server 4.0 September 12, 2000	

059	Internetworking with Microsoft® TCP/IP on Microsoft® Windows NT™ 4.0 July 29, 2000	

068	Implementing and Supporting NT™ Server 4.0 in the Enterprise July 12, 2000	

067	Implementing and Supporting NT™ Server 4.0 June 19, 2000	

058	Networking Essentials June 03, 2000	

175	Designing and Implementing Distributed Applications with Microsoft® Visual Basic 6.0 October 26, 1999	

176	Designing and Implementing Desktop Applications with Microsoft® Visual Basic 6.0 October 05, 1999	

064	Implementing and Supporting Windows®95 June 17, 1999


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@ltrifonov 

That link is informative and shows how important luck is.

Now one more question.

Can I put an EOI with 50/55 points and collect state sponsor ships in parallel?


Age 33 - 39 ----------------------------25
English Language Ability
Proficient English - IELTS 7 ----------10
Level of educational 
qualification attained
At least a Bachelor Degree -----------15

Years of experience ---------------------5
in a Nominated 
Occupation - 
overseas within the 
last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 8 Years
TOTAL --------------------------------------55


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> @ltrifonov
> 
> That link is informative and shows how important luck is.
> 
> ...



Yes, you can.
In your EOI, you must check "visa type 190" and then your points will increase by 5, however you will not be invited until the state invites you.

Then, you have to apply for a state sponsorship, and to provide your EOI number to the state, during the process.
And don't forget the VETASSESS, without it, you cannot claim the educational points!

BTW, it is not about the luck, but only the DIAC requirements, check them carefully, AT THE TIME OF EOI


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

More questions.

I have already applied for an EOI. I guess I can change it even now. Right?

If I don't go for VETASSESS, then I can still use my MCSE as ACS said this
"Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 

Your MCSE from Microsoft completed June 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF 
Diploma with a major in computing"

This will give me only 10 point for education but Vetasses would not be needed. Right?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> More questions.
> 
> I have already applied for an EOI. I guess I can change it even now. Right?
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Trying to update this but the site is not letting me do it. Hopefully it will be up in few hours. 

BTW the proper way to fill the qualification section for MCSE should be like this?

Qualification	Course name	Institution name	Country	Campus	Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)

should be AQF 
Diploma with a major in computing 1 MCSE 2000 Microsoft India 06/17/1999 09/06/2001


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

*MCSE certification*

Do I have to earn all the certifications to get MCSE certification? Please clarify me. 



trinkasharma said:


> @ Worksawesome
> 
> MICROSOFT CERTIFICATION EXAMS COMPLETED SUCCESSFULLY:
> Exam ID	Description Date Completed
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

MCSE is now retired. Now you have to do MCITP but this WILL not help you. MCITP is 7 exams I think.

The reason being: You need 5 years + exp after MCITP. So even after 7 years you will get only 2 year exp for immigration according to current laws.


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

trinkasharma,

I was thinking I will apply for 189 Visa inshallah. As I came from NON-ICT background (BBA, Major finance) and I''m just going to start MSc.IT into a Distance Education (from India Amity University). 

Once I will have the the certification - I will apply for the ACS assessment, take 7/8 in ielts, 3 years experiences and points from partners and so on to make it 60 points. 

I know, they won't count my 2 yrs of experiences - con-current study+job they doesn't it as full time job experience and lets see their rules & regulation changes in future. 

Thanks a lot for the support. if you've any suggestion, you're welcome brother/sister.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@ltrifonov, I have updated my EOI today.

Now I am clamining 60 points independantly. 

BTW Please let me know what is the service I need to ask from VETASSES for my Mech Engg (4 year) Degree. I could not figure it out.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> @ltrifonov, I have updated my EOI today.
> 
> Now I am clamining 60 points independantly.
> 
> BTW Please let me know what is the service I need to ask from VETASSES for my Mech Engg (4 year) Degree. I could not figure it out.


please, check here, "*Advisory Letter for DIAC for Points Test Advice only*"
Although application says it is online, actually you have to prepare and send all your documents by post, and the result will came by post as well. Online is only the initial filling, and then you have to print, sign and send by regular mail.

Mine took 2 months to get the outcome.
Best luck!


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Below is what my ACS Assessment states, however it does not assess my educational qualification (Bachelor in Business Management) - can i not clain points for these??? Do i still need to take a Points Advisory from Vetassess?

"Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 2
March 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ashhegde said:


> Below is what my ACS Assessment states, however it does not assess my educational qualification (Bachelor in Business Management) - can i not clain points for these??? Do i still need to take a Points Advisory from Vetassess?
> 
> "Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 2
> March 2013.
> ...


Yes, to claim any sort of education points, your Bachelor has to be assessed by ACS or VETASSESS or by some other ... ACS will not assess NON-ICT degrees.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Let me write to VETASSESS and post the result here.


----------



## t123456 (Sep 12, 2013)

*ACS Assessment*

Hello,
I have got a similar assessment result from ACS and totally confused.
Could you tell me how hum points have you been able to finally claim for 
- Education 
- Employment
This would help me log a proper reply with ACS.
Cheers




trinkasharma said:


> My Degree is BE (Mechanical), IELTS is 7 (across all 4 units)
> 
> ACS letter says this:
> 
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I have an EOI but I have not filed for any visa because of loss of points. I am preparing to get my MBA evaluated + apply for SS.


----------



## t123456 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello,

Best of luck for your future endeavors.

But have you been able to get a clear confirmation \ reply from ACS regarding your relevant experience for EOI point calculation i.e.

-- 5+ yrs. or
-- from January 2009.

Also for diploma you could have availed 10 points.

Cheers.




trinkasharma said:


> I have an EOI but I have not filed for any visa because of loss of points. I am preparing to get my MBA evaluated + apply for SS.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all, 

I need your advice here.

I got my skill assesse in April 2013 for 261313 -software engineer with 5years work experience.
It's valid til 10th April,2015.
If I file my EOI now for NSW SS, I am not sure that if I wil get invite by then. So I am thinking to get assessment again side by side.
I spoke to one of the consultant regarding ACS assessment and he said that under new rules my degree BTech computer science, they will deduct 4years and not 2years.
That means even after providing additional work experience proof of 2years -that makes my total work exp as 7years. My skill assssment will give me 3years as relevant and not 5(after deducting 2years).In my current assssment it says as ICT major.

Consultant told me that for ICT major also there are two clauses-highly relevant and closely relevant.
Indian B.Tech computer science degress is highly relevanat by not closely hence deduction will be 4 years ..if it's both highly and closely then 2years.
She said her MaRa agent told her this.
I don't know what to do. As this will nullify all the work experience and I will not get required points. After April 2915. There is no chance then.
Can someone please clarify me on this. How shall I proceed. I have very less time to decide on things and my assessment will expire in 2months.

Please guide.
Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Who is your consultant?


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> Who is your consultant?


Hi trinkasharma,
It's wwics Chandigarh/Amritsar branch guys who told me this.
Can you please clarify if you have any information.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't have an ICT degree and I haven't come across any post which can deny or confirm this.

I advise you to create a new thread.


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your advice here.
> 
> ...


Manpreet,

Your consultant is a fool. Dump him ASAP. BTech CS is an ICT Major closely related to your occupation so 2 yrs will be deducted. 

All the best for your reassessment.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Manpreet,
> 
> Your consultant is a fool. Dump him ASAP. BTech CS is an ICT Major closely related to your occupation so 2 yrs will be deducted.
> 
> All the best for your reassessment.


Thanks for the reply. Its a relief.
Can you please guide if i can lodge EOI with my current Skill assessment which doesnt have "Skill requirement met date" Later i can give them the updated one.
Will any change in the date will have any impact on the application.

Also, I changed my company last year.
Documents required for new skill will be: 
1.Relieving letter from previous company
2.Experience Certificate with JOb duties
3. Appointment letter from current company.
4. What document to provide as reference from current company.? Will affidavit from any reference will work.?
5. Do I need to provide Self statutory declaration as well.

Can u please help me on this.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

idreamofoz said:


> Manpreet,
> 
> Your consultant is a fool. Dump him ASAP. BTech CS is an ICT Major closely related to your occupation so 2 yrs will be deducted.
> 
> All the best for your reassessment.


A prime requirement to work for a Immigration consultant is to be an idiot.

Consultants tell the eligible candidates that they do not qualify. 

On the other hand, they will tell people who don't qualify to go ahead and try to take the full fees in advance.

GECS India told me Australia does not allow spouse to work. Y-Axis stories are very well known on this forum.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> A prime requirement to work for a Immigration consultant is to be an idiot.
> 
> Consultants tell the eligible candidates that they do not qualify.
> 
> ...


Trinkasharma,
Very true. They gave me some incomplete information and I got very confused. I had to call NSW,ACS,mails, asking people here and then was able to collect some information.
I can assure they don't know anything and I was explaining them the rules, they just want to make money. I doubt them, they can even spoil someone's whole profile and career.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all,

My earlier 5years work exp accessed application says "Bachelor Of Technology (Computer Science & Engineering) has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."

Now I am reassessing it with additional 2years work experience.
Would they deduct 2years or 4 now.?

Fingers crossed


----------

